# Updated Snow Equipment Pics



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Just thought I'd share some pics of our current snow removal equipment.

We are still a 2-person operation, but have three trucks/plows for backup purposes...can't afford to have equipment failure!

New this season is the Dodge Ram with dumping aluminum flatbed, featuring fold down sides. We are able to load a 2-stage blower over the side to keep ballast in the back.

We also purchased a used Blizzard 860 snowplow from a member on this site. The purpose was to have a backup snowplow.

We also added another 2-stage snowblower, another simplicity but this time the signature pro, 17hp (or torque I guess now), 32" width.

And finally another spreader--Western 2500.

Now for the pics:

The fleet:










A couple of the new dodge plow truck:



















Dumping aluminum flatbed by AlumLine:










We went with whelen LIN4s for warning lights. We have 4 corner LEDs with custom bracket my brother made, 2 on each rear corner, and we will have 2 on the light tower soon:


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

And the new simplicity 2-stage:


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice fleet, and AWESOME bed on that dodge. Its like scott taftco Home Depot rental truck bodies. I went to get one of those on my gmc 3500 and they wanted 4000. Mind me asking what you paid for that set up? The body, hoist, etc. I might just go with a standard steel flat bed for half the price if they still want 4000 for the scott. But I'll be interested in knowing what you paid for that. 

Again, nice fleet and good luck out there this winter!


----------



## Jake23rc (Oct 6, 2006)

Man, I am not a dodge fan but holy smokes that ram is one bad a.. looking truck.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

what's the weight capacity on the dump bed? Looks good!


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Time for a shop? Looks good.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Are those lin 3s or 4s on the truck? VERY NICE SET UP! Should of gotten a boss vee though.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Sweet Dodge. That should serve you well. I too want to know what you paid for that body. 

Good Luck!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Why did you guys leave the power plow on the chevy gasser instead of the straight blade? Was it just going to be too much of a hassle to switch it? Regardless nice trucks as always!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Very nice guys. Your new dodge setup is awesome, I want one. Glad to see things are going well and buisness is expanding. Big changes going from the just 95 and the unimount to now.

Any reason you kept the 810 on the 95 chevy and stuck the straight blade on the dmax?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks good. Do you not need a Vbox spreader?

The LIN4's are nice lights.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

very nice trucks i want a dodge for my dump truck when i get one


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet fleet what did the dodge st you back


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Very impressive looking fleet.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Really nice stuff!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;669549 said:


> Looks good. Do you not need a Vbox spreader?
> 
> The LIN4's are nice lights.


They may not have a way to load a vbox with bulk. I'd think loading a vbox with 50 or 80 pound bags would be no fun. Loading a tailgate from standing in the bed would probably be much easier and quicker.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice looking fleet!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looking good, Do you keep the oldest truck as your backup?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks GREAT man!!! I remember all the way back when you had just the chevy with the dump insert....you've come a looong way! the Dodge looks AMAZING!


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks for the comments.

I want to know where you can get a steel flatbed installed for $2,000! I think inserts are going for more than that. This bed cost double your $4,000 quote!

Weight capacity of the dump is the weight capacity of the truck. The hoist is good for about 4 ton I believe, so no issues there. The flooring is heavy duty extruded aluminum rather than sheeting. We built some expanded aluminum sides for it as we haul a lot of light materials (mulch, brush, debris).

Yes, we are in need of a shop and some land. Hopefully that comes soon.

They are LIN4s. They were only a few bucks more than the lin3s, so why not. I wouldn't trade my blizzards for anything!

All of the plows are interchangable. Any truck can hook up to any plow. The straight blade was really only on the GMC for the pics. We use the two regular cab trucks for normal snow removal trips...many of our accounts (condos) are very tight and it is hard to maneuver the crew cab.

A V-box would be nice, but we don't have storage space for bulk salt and we have no means of loading it either. As Mark said, i'm not about to load bags of salt into a vbox!

We had intended to keep the oldest truck as the backup, but we decided to keep it on full duty.

Thanks again for the compliments.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

so how much was that dump? did you have a box on the truck to start?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

that dodge looks awesome. how do you like the dodge/cummins vs the chevy/ dmax


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice fleet!


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice looking fleet....hopefully I'll be adding some more trucks soon...if they are half as nice as your's I'll be happy....that dump box cost 8k!! wow....just sticker shock on that...but hey, that's the cost of doing business. Nice job on the mounting of the lights.


----------



## TerraScapesMT (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow.. I think that is the nicest flat bed I have seen. I was going to put a steel flatbed on my dodge but I think I will look in to one of those.

One question tho. It looks like it sits higher than most flatbeds I have seen?

The first picture is my truck but look at the flatbed height in the second picture (i found it on the internet) compared to your aluminum bed.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks again for all of the compliments.

The dump bed cost us around $8,000. The truck did have a factory bed on it, we were able to sell it for $1,000.

We like the cummins so far, but it doesn't compare to our modded dmax. Only thing I don't like about GM/dmax is lack of a solid front axle. We arn't really brand biased, we are looking at Fords as a replacement for our old blue truck.

In regard to the height, it is pretty high. A non-dumping flatbed can sit a lot lower. The hoist takes up a bit of space. The pic you posted most likely does not dump, and it might be a chassis cab, meaning it has straight frame rails. A truck with a factory bed requires some custom fabrication because the frame rails arn't straight.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> Only thing I don't like about GM/dmax is lack of a solid front axle. We arn't really brand biased, we are looking at Fords as a replacement for our old blue truck.


that was one of the biggest reasons we went with our ford.

trucks look great! loving the blizzard? i know we are!


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, nice equipment, sharp lookin trucks.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice fleet.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice trucks! I prefer the DMax myself but I'm a little bias. What mods do you have on it? Any more pics of it?


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

The truck currently is running a custom ECM (Moonshine) with a slightly bigger turbo (BD). Transmission is an ATS stage 5, rebuilt by Merchant Automotive at around 92k I believe, and still running strong at 160,000. Other things include silverline 4" dual exit exhaust, BD exhaust manifold (eliminates crunch in pipe near firewall), and other things I probably forgot to mention. Currently running at about 500 RWHP. We don't really have plans to go any further, although we would like to modify the turbo to a ball-bearing for quicker spoolup. And when the injector go out, slightly larger nozzles might be in the works.

Here are a couple more pics:


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The trucks look great.

$8,000 would be a good price for that dump box. A steel one here is $9,000.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

What front end work is done to the GMC to support that plow? Very minimal squat.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

The GMC has the firestone level-rite kit. It is a replacement for the shock that incorperates an air bag. It works very well; there is no ballast in the previous pic I posted. More info here: http://www.firestoneindustrial.com/riderite/products/lrinfo.shtml


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

nice trucks


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I love that dodge...

I love that gmc...


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

GLS;673465 said:


> The GMC has the firestone level-rite kit. It is a replacement for the shock that incorperates an air bag. It works very well; there is no ballast in the previous pic I posted. More info here: http://www.firestoneindustrial.com/riderite/products/lrinfo.shtml


Do you run an air pump somewhere to adjust them? Could I just put them on and put a stem on them that I could fill/adjust with an air chuck?

My truck is a 2500HD, do you have any close up pics of the install?

Oh and 500rwhp! WoW, thats almost to nice to plow with!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice, I really like the Dmax


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

How do you like the dodge?


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

The kit comes with an air line and valves to mount somewhere on the vehicle. We just adjust them with an air chuck. I could only find this one pic. It's a simple install, basically just replace the shock with this setup.

The dodge has been good so far. I love the factory exhaust brake, and the power is good for stock. The DPF and EGR definately need to go though. The computer made us do a forced regeneration while out plowing the other day (get up to highway speeds for at least 45 minutes the manual says, luckily it didn't take that long).


----------

